# kitten scared of it's mother



## siwain (Mar 19, 2009)

My cat was just sterilized today and now one of her four months old kittens is afraid of her. He hisses and growls at her (and me after petting her) and don't want to be near her. 

I think he's probably reacting at some change in her smell, but i'm worried he'll never accept her again. What should i do to prevent a negative situation in the future?


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

Rub them both with the same towel, or bathe mother cat, anything you can do to make them smell alike. Good luck!


----------



## Heidi n Q (Nov 22, 2006)

They are only acting like this because one of their most trusted senses (smell) is telling them "this is NOT the same cat!" 
Best thing is to give them some private space and swap scents with towels and things between them until both either smell the same or the 'vet hospital smell' has worn off the Mamma kitty. This is usually not a permanant problem, but it is one we can easily help the kitties through until they smell the same again.


----------



## DustinG. (Jul 25, 2009)

dont worry, it wont last forever. kittens get freaked out easily, poor little babies! but also get over it quickly. 

mamma comes home smelling differently and all baby sees is a HUGE and STRANGE beast!

how does the mamma react? well, i bet she isnt reacting much after that surgery.


----------



## siwain (Mar 19, 2009)

She just sits watching with a kind of weird expression at her sons hissing fits. But she's amazingly upbeat after the surgery. She's her playful and crazy little self. I expected she would be in pain, but it doesn't seem like she's bothered at all. Her surgery was yesterday and she's already acting normal.


----------

